# 1997 Altima clutch/ transaxle/ gear problem



## GMath7 (Feb 20, 2011)

Altima 5 speed. When the car is cold it doesn't move , after it warms up it will creep along and pick up speed but in high RPMs. ? Any ideas? I am bringing it it Mon or Tue . but was wondering if anyone had any ideas, thanks!


----------

